# Youtube Video nacheinander abspielen



## creativeheadz (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe auf folgender Seite ein Plugin zum Thema YouTube Playlist gefunden. 

http://geckohub.com/jquery/youtubeplaylist/

Mann kann hier also eine eigene YouTube Playlist erstellen. Was benötigt man um die Videos nacheinander abspielen zu können . 

Das Beispiel zeigt zwar eine Playlist von YT Videos, jedoch endet die Playlist schon nach dem ersten Video. Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein die Videos nacheinander abspielen zu lassen? .. Kennt jemand eine gutes Beispiel für ein solches Vorhaben?

Gruß

PS: Hier ist eine Seite die das ganz gut umgesetzt hat. 
http://www.charts.fm/

Nur ich finde irgendwie nichts wie ich sowas selbst umsetzten kann


----------



## CPoly (30. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs damit?
http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/js_api_reference.html#Queueing_Functions



> player.cuePlaylist(playlist:String|Array, index:Number, startSeconds:Number, suggestedQuality:String):Void
> 
> The required playlist parameter specifies either a YouTube playlist ID or an array of YouTube video IDs.




Und um die Darstellung beim Wechsel des Liedes anzupassen: onStateChange (http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/js_api_reference.html#Events) in Verbindung mit getPlaylistIndex (http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/js_api_reference.html#Retrieving_playlist_information)


----------

